# Flatulence



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Emma my lab farts once in awhile, but tonight she is horrible! She is tooting ever minute it seems. All she ate today was her food and two treats. Nothing different. She did get allot of exercise today. 
Is this a sign of the food not working?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what did you feed her?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

magicre said:


> what did you feed her?


Her kibble.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

no treats, no eggs, nothing raw?

is it possible she got into something?

any table scraps?

maybe too much of her kibble?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

magicre said:


> no treats, no eggs, nothing raw?


Two three dog bakery treats. That was all.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sometimes, for no apparent reason, my dogs get gassy..

when you feel her belly, is it soft or hard and rigid?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

magicre said:


> sometimes, for no apparent reason, my dogs get gassy..
> 
> when you feel her belly, is it soft or hard and rigid?


It is soft


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I often sit here wishing for a gas mask. It doesn't matter what I feed my dog Rebel, he is sometimes horribly farty. It happened on dry food and I had high hopes for raw but it's still there. I have no idea why he does it.

I've gotten where I just throw a blanket over his butt and hope for the best.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well, both of my dogs fart. always have. probably always will.

i do all of the right things. i don't even feed treats, other than their organs, which are given as treats.

i spend a gadzillion dollars on their food, so it's just so. and they fart enough to wipe out whole populations.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lovemydogsalways said:


> It is soft


i sometimes think when they take in too much air, they fart. so maybe she had that kind of day.


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> i sometimes think when they take in too much air, they fart. so maybe she had that kind of day.


Both my dogs pass gas on a regular basis, quite audibly when they are sitting on the hardwood or tile floor. I assume it's because they inhale their food, and probably a lot of air, at meal times. Just last night they had a little duet going while the family was sitting down to dinner. :yuck:


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

magicre said:


> i sometimes think when they take in too much air, they fart. so maybe she had that kind of day.


That very well could have been. She ran allot and i'm sure they suck air in doing that.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

RRs said:


> Both my dogs pass gas on a regular basis, quite audibly when they are sitting on the hardwood or tile floor. I assume it's because they inhale their food, and probably a lot of air, at meal times. Just last night they had a little duet going while the family was sitting down to dinner. :yuck:


Until I got Rebel, I didn't think dogs made sounds when they poot. i thought they were all silent. I find it fascinating that they are so totally un-selfconscious about it. I really don't humanize my dogs - it just seems like they would look back to see where the sound came from.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I use to get gassed out at night, but I feed green tripe with meals, just a little piece and it has fixed my issue. Thank God lol


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

magicre said:


> i sometimes think when they take in too much air, they fart. so maybe she had that kind of day.


For some reason......IDK this seemed hysterically funny to me. Don't know how serious you were when you said it but........ahhahahahahha



> xellil
> 
> Until I got Rebel, I didn't think dogs made sounds when they poot. i thought they were all silent. I find it fascinating that they are so totally un-selfconscious about it. I really don't humanize my dogs - it just seems like they would look back to see where the sound came from.


I guess Ari is self conscious about the ones that make noise, because he DOES look back like "Did that just come out of me?"

Kai is nothing but SBD's even on raw


----------

